# Syncing 3 TV's to Atmosfear Fx Help



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

Howdy,
Any idea how one would go about syncing the 3 Unliving portraits family feud to 3 different TV's. So they are in sync/interact with each other.

Like this guy did :





With the family feud Singles [at the bottom right] download:
http://atmosfx.com/collections/atmosfearfx/products/unliving-portraits


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

looking at the pro o videos, the multi portrait scenes are only in projection mode, therefore i would guess its one video projected from one projector onto 3 frames.


----------



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt Roberts said:


> looking at the pro o videos, the multi portrait scenes are only in projection mode, therefore i would guess its one video projected from one projector onto 3 frames.


As said - Its not . Atmosfear Fx released singles. Also, in his video, its two samsung TV's. This is basically what I need to acheive, but with three. Got all the tv's and frames sorted. Just need to figure this final step out.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi cyborgcod ,

I think this effect is done by using a PC with a multiple output video card and then extend the video to each monitor/TV .


----------



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

theundeadofnight said:


> Hi cyborgcod ,
> 
> I think this effect is done by using a PC with a multiple output video card and then extend the video to each monitor/TV .


Pretty sure the build doesnt involve a PC. Just two TV's. . . Theres gotta be a simple solution to this.


----------



## Plampasso (Sep 10, 2011)

Each TV would have to have a Digital Media Player like the Mica Speck available from Amazon. Then you would need take the video into a editing program and have multiple plays of the same video on the time line because if you just put one instance of the video when the speck, loop plays it pops up a title screen in the beginning so you have to have multiple plays of a couple of hours. Do this for each video of the three screens. then start and pause each video then start all three videos at the same time. just make sure you copy all three videos the same amount of times on each one. Hope this helps.


----------



## Plampasso (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry thats a Micca Speck. Any media player will work but all the low price, and that is not low end because the video out of these is excellent all have that title screen pop up when it loops back to play again. the only ones I have that do not do this are the Brightsign media players and I am sure other high priced units.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Plampasso said:


> Sorry thats a Micca Speck. Any media player will work but all the low price, and that is not low end because the video out of these is excellent all have that title screen pop up when it loops back to play again. the only ones I have that do not do this are the Brightsign media players and I am sure other high priced units.


I have a two way mirror with a monitor behind it that runs an hour long video from a Micca Speck and it loops great without the title screen popping up. ?


----------

